# PAX Makeup help



## scraggles (Nov 1, 2009)

I used PAX for my first time this year and I absolutely loved how easy it was to paint with. I had 3 issues that I couldn't figure out how to resolve though.

1) I applied powder to the entire paintjob, and while on the white I used it wasn't an issue, the black, became a very dull grey. I took a damp sponge as the directions state, however, it only was black for a minute, until the water dried off of it. Is there a better solution?

2) THe paint began to crack. I used a 50/50 mix of pros-aide and acrylic paints.

3) Is there a good way to remove the stuff? I used SuperSolv. My girlfriend wouldn't touch the stuff, so she just scrubbed with a washcloth. I didn't finish any sooner using the adhesive remover than she did with just a washcloth. There has got to be a better remover than this.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Try some *translucent* *powder *to set it next time around, and as for the cracking play around with the mix, more prosaid and less paint.

No good way to remove it.....I use a very hot towel and let it set on my face to help loosen it up and then wash it off.

Hope this helps!


----------



## scraggles (Nov 1, 2009)

THanks for the reply.

I have powder that I used to set the makeup. it was Ben Nye Neutral Set Colorless Face Powder.

It's allegedly translucent. Is there something better?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

not that I know of...


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

I really like the Mehron neutral setting powder with anti-perspirant. I love the way it sets my make-up and it really doesn't lighten up the colors. If it looks a little powdery, I just use the heat from mt hands to remove ant excess...


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

I read somewhere that gel shaving cream can help remove PAX...am going to try it soon and report back.

I find the acrylic paint helps do the tint, so I only add until I get the color I want. The Prosaide dries transluscent. They also make a Prosaide that is non tacky so it doesn't have to be powdered. Haven't played with that one yet.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Telesis Supersolve works fairly well. It softens prosaide making it easier to remove. It still takes a bit of work and I was scratching at it for a little bit but it works.

FX warehouse has a product called Agent X that I haven't tried yet but am prolly gonna pick up a bottle to play with it.

Cory
Nightmare Playgrounds


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Mortissanguine said:


> I read somewhere that gel shaving cream can help remove PAX...am going to try it soon and report back.


That wouldn't surprise me. I used shaving cream last year to get some fake blood off my hands that nothing else would remove. Label on the bottle said it would stain the skin, but the shaving cream took it right off.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A girly scented shaving gel ( fruity ones) work great without all the menthol to scream at your eyes...


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Instead of powder, try Ben Nye's FINAL SEAL. Its like a setting powder in liquid form. It also has an antiperspirant . Its a BIT harsh on the eyes the first time you spray it on because of its alcohol content but it that goes away as it dries in a matter of seconds. I always use setting powder on any white base and after I add colors I finish it all off with 3 coats of FINAL SEAL


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Also! I've heard of people using Aquanet (yeah the hairspray) to set makeup. Even Beauty makeup and other simpler applications.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Okay, sorry it has been a while. We played with alcohol based make up and cabopatch (same effect as PAX, but not for coloring, for building wounds). I also used prosaide to adhere some glitter to the body art we did. Shaving cream did a great job of removing this, but I gotta say that its effect was improved by showering (I know, shocking).


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

First of all, using PAX paint directly on the skin isn't a good idea. 

We usually use cabosil to remove the tackiness but as it is fumed silica and very bad for you to breathe in I don't recommend you dust it on someones face. 
I don't recommend Final Seal for ANYTHING!!! It burns a lot peoples skin.

Many people have allergic reactions to SuperSolv, so be careful. They make a SuperSolv II that is gentler. To remove pros-aide transfers SuperSolv gel is generously slathered on and left to sit for a minute. Then removed with a damp, warm cloth.
Whatever you decide to use make sure it's fragrance free to lessen the chance of irritation. 
Don't forget to moisturize afterwards!!!!


----------

